# protests.



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Are there still protests going on,or has it gone quiet,we dont hear anything at the moment since libya and now the japan earthquake.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

wales1970 said:


> Are there still protests going on,or has it gone quiet,we dont hear anything at the moment since libya and now the japan earthquake.


there are protests and people out there still getting arrested, by the army. Here's one from yesterday

Military detains protesters arrested outside Egyptian Museum | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There was a protest at the German Uni.. the students want a union and a Union block, the admin called in the army who sent 6 tanks and the army commander told the students that they could protest but they couldn't destroy, set fire etc. The admin agreed to meet the students in an auditorium so off the students trotted and waited and waited... admim sneaked out the back door,


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well..............

Copts United - Video Shows Egyptian Army Personnel Attacking Christian Demonstrators


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

wales1970 said:


> Are there still protests going on,or has it gone quiet,we dont hear anything at the moment since libya and now the japan earthquake.


I believe there are some protests, but mainly it appears that things have quietened down a bit. Certainly compared to the other arab countries, I actually think that perhaps Egypt's protests were not too bad!

I think one of the ideas about jobs for Egyptian people first might be a good idea, I wish they would do that here in the UK!!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Fiona08 said:


> I think one of the ideas about jobs for Egyptian people first might be a good idea, I wish they would do that here in the UK!!


No, these are more worthwile causes the british government should spend money on:

Prison officials spend £650 on new taps for Abu Hamza - Telegraph

Council should kick asylum-seeker out of £2m house, say neighbours | Mail Online

Next time i am back in the uk i'll tell the tax man to ..... off.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> No, these are more worthwile causes the british government should spend money on:
> 
> Prison officials spend £650 on new taps for Abu Hamza - Telegraph
> 
> ...


Your going back for what...


----------

